# Steak & shrimp Salad



## salt and pepper (May 24, 2014)

Raspberry marinated stk and shrimp salad.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 24, 2014)

That looks great, s&p!  Looks very cool and refreshing.  And I love the mousies.


----------



## pacanis (May 24, 2014)

ooh, this would be good in the food photos thread 
Or the pets thread, depending on how attached you are to those mice


----------



## Cheryl J (May 24, 2014)

I keep forgetting about the food photos thread!  It probably needs some love.


----------



## pacanis (May 24, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> I keep forgetting about the food photos thread! It probably needs some love.


 
It needs stickied is what it needs 
Maybe if Alix starts one


----------



## Cheryl J (May 24, 2014)

That's a great idea.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 25, 2014)

That's a fine looking salad.  You could serve that in any restaurant, or in my house.  I agree that those mice are simply spectacular.  I feel duly humbled.  I wish the mice I tie for fly fishing looked that good.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

